# Can roux be solid?



## seans_potato_business (Oct 25, 2008)

In this recipe: Brussels Sprouts And Rice Casserole Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online! - all the margarine is instantly absorbed by the excess of flour, so the result is a squishy solid (as opposed to a liquid). Is this the way it should be? Is it still a roux?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes and Yes....the roux in the recipe is what I would call a "blonde" roux. It's really not solid...just thick like.... hmmmmm peanut butter maybe. 

Enjoy!


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

I normally make my roux so it is like a thick paste not usually liquid!


----------



## Lytle (Nov 9, 2008)

A roux should have the consistency of wet sand. It will still work if it's a bit more solid or liquid, but you're looking for the type of wet sand where you'd pick up the sand, hold it in your fist and it would keep that shape when you let go. The white/blonde/brown part is just how long you cook it for.


----------

